# Single Photo: Webster-Citizens Ice Co (1914)



## anotherlayer (Sep 14, 2020)

Another light post here. This is my neighbor across the street. This is a wonderful example at how even what was printed 100 years ago with no malicious intent, is giving the wrong picture. Literally.

Here is a photo which includes drawings of the 3 plants the Webster Citizens Ice Co. had here in Buffalo, NY:


The problem here is, they have mixed up the plant locations. Here is a modern day photo of the Essex Street Plant:


Simple printer mistake. They have labeled the East Delavan Avenue Plant incorrectly, as it actually depicts the Essex Street Plant. Watch what you read!




​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tpalm22Date: 2020-04-20 02:55:16Reaction Score: 1


You have a great treasure to me! I’ve been looking for this for awhile my family founded the company. Can I pay you for scans?


----------

